# What teachers should I be listening to ?



## PresbyDane (Jan 3, 2009)

I listen regularly to Sproul and the White horse inn.
I also listen to, Spurgeon, Lloyd Jones, Piper, Macarthur, Zaharias, Ramsden, 

And even though some of them have new radio shows every day and some once a week, because I can listen to sermons and lechtures 3-4 hours every day at work I need some more good names that I can maybe find on sites like onePlaces that I can listen to.

Can anybody recommend some preachers and/or teachers, it would be a big help


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 3, 2009)

My favorite is Paul Washer

http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.asp?SpeakerOnly=true&currSection=sermonsspeaker&Keyword=Paul^Washer


----------



## Herald (Jan 3, 2009)

David Campbell at Grace Baptist Church of Carlisle, Pennsylvania is a wonderful exegete and a Reformed Baptist. You can find his sermons HERE. Ligon Duncan is another preacher who will bless you. He pastors the First Presbyterian Church of Jackson, Ms. You can find his sermons HERE.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 3, 2009)

Herald said:


> David Campbell at Grace Baptist Church of Carlisle is a wonderful exegete and a Reformed Baptist. You can find his sermons HERE.



That Church would only be about an hour or so from me. While that's a bit far to attend regularly maybe I should visit time to time.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 3, 2009)

I thought your current church was an hour from you


----------



## Nebrexan (Jan 3, 2009)

Here are some I've found:

Unchained Radio (Pastor Gene Cook Jr.)
The Bible Study Hour (Dr. James Boice)
Dividing Line (Dr. James White)
Pilgrim Radio


----------



## Herald (Jan 3, 2009)

PuritanBouncer said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > David Campbell at Grace Baptist Church of Carlisle is a wonderful exegete and a Reformed Baptist. You can find his sermons HERE.
> ...



Brother, the church in Chambersburg is of the same association, ARBCA. You can certainly visit Grace in Carlisle. A dear friend of mine attends there. YOU are the one who told me about that church and I recommended it to Dennis. Remember? Would it be more prudent for you and your dear wife to worship from a closer distance? Not telling you what to do. Not at all. But both of these churches are 1689 LBC subscribers.


----------



## lynnie (Jan 3, 2009)

Did you ever hear the Piper biographies that he does each year at a pastor's conference? Marvelous. Must be two dozen by now. A mix of history, biography, doctrine, and truths about walking with God. Everybody I know who listens to them says they are just great- non pastors and women included!

Here is a link I found to Iain Murray's sermons available online: 

Reforming My Mind - MP3's: Iain H. Murray

He is my favorite author and I have started listening to his sermons when I can. A wonderful blend of history, doctrine, and personal walk with God. Very insightful about true revival. Into puritans and great books. All around fine preacher and writer.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 3, 2009)

Some clarifications (sorry for the confusion)

-With my recent move I need to change churches from an OPC (that was an hour from me) to here-

Grace Baptist Church, Chambersburg, Pennsylvania

Which is about 25-30 minutes from me.

-Bill, I forgot I told you about that church (d'oh!) lol. I am going to continue at the new Church I just thought I'd visit a Church you recommended the pastor to someone to, forgetting I told you about it! 

I've struggled with Baptism for years now and as such feel comfortable switching to a Baptist Church (reformed of course) for those who are unaware of that.


----------



## Herald (Jan 3, 2009)

PuritanBouncer said:


> Some clarifications (sorry for the confusion)
> 
> -With my recent move I need to change churches from an OPC (that was an hour from me) to here-
> 
> ...



Adam, well given your baptismal change an ARBCA church should satisfy for theological requirements. I pray God leads you to the right place for worship and service.


----------



## Casey (Jan 3, 2009)

I do the same thing at work (have an MP3 player) -- here's some of the best available for free (you have to register and log in to see everything):

Westminster Theological Seminary -- Media Center


----------



## Herald (Jan 3, 2009)

CaseyBessette said:


> I do the same thing at work (have an MP3 player) -- here's some of the best available for free (you have to register and log in to see everything):
> 
> Westminster Theological Seminary -- Media Center



Brother, how is Josiah today? Please answer in your prayer thread so we can all be updated. Thanks, brother.


----------



## he beholds (Jan 3, 2009)

Someone here recommended Mark Dever to me, and I love listening to his sermons. He has preached an overview sermon on every book of the Bible: Old Testament Overview Sermons
New Testament Overview Sermons

I also found Joel Beeke through the PB, and his sermons are great.


----------



## shackleton (Jan 3, 2009)

There is a treasure trove here, Monergism :: MP3 Audio & Multimedia, just about any topic and author you might want and the topics change regularly.


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 3, 2009)

The SLJ Institute


----------



## CarsonLAllen (Jan 3, 2009)

Check out these old timers

*Don Fortner*
SermonAudio.com - Sermons by Don Fortner 

*Al Martin*

SermonAudio.com - Sermons by Albert N. Martin

Paul Washer, as already mentioned is great. I know, for an O.P.C. guy, I sure listen to allot of reformed baptists.


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Jan 3, 2009)

Gary Hendrix is one of my favorites. He pastor's Grace Reformed Baptist Church in NC.

Grace Reformed Baptist Church - Sermons


----------



## nicnap (Jan 3, 2009)

Joel Beeke


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 3, 2009)

Lots of free audio from WSC.


----------



## Herald (Jan 3, 2009)

> for an O.P.C. guy, I sure listen to allot of reformed baptists.





Come on in. The water's fine!


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 3, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> I listen regularly to Sproul and the White horse inn.
> I also listen to, Spurgeon, Lloyd Jones, Piper, Macarthur, Zaharias, Ramsden,
> 
> And even though some of them have new radio shows every day and some once a week, because I can listen to sermons and lechtures 3-4 hours every day at work I need some more good names that I can maybe find on sites like onePlaces that I can listen to.
> ...



So many excellent teachers; Lloyd Jones is amazing. I'm particularly fond of his "grace to you" broadcast.

You may find the recordings of Greg Bahnsen to be of interest. Sermonaudio.com is a good place to look for lectures, sermons, etc.:

SermonAudio.com - faith cometh by hearing

You may also find Gordon H. Clark of interest.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## shackleton (Jan 3, 2009)

Herald, you need to quit changing you name I am loosing track of who you are.


----------



## Herald (Jan 3, 2009)

shackleton said:


> Herald, you need to quit changing you name I am loosing track of who you are.



I think I've pretty much settled on this one. All is well!


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 3, 2009)

> Joel Beeke





Also, search the following 'speakers' on sermonaudio.com :

Foppe VanderZwaag
Bartel Elshout ('The World's Hatred for the Church' especially)

They're also HNRC, as is Dr Beeke. Good stuff.


PS - Bill, I miss the "Baptist in Crisis" screen name. I thought you were set to go paedo back then.


----------



## Herald (Jan 3, 2009)

> Bill, I miss the "Baptist in Crisis" screen name. I thought you were set to go paedo back then.


Kevin, I was closer than I care to admit. My dispensationalism was falling away and I feared what else would change. I refused - I mean _refused _to even deal with the baptism issue. If I ignore it then it would go away. Of course, it didn't. I started a long process of searching the scriptures and reading theologians on both sides of the debate. I'm wise enough not to say my change is over. A number of other doctrinal areas have fallen like domino's. I know you meant your comment in jest, but when I look back on those "Baptist in Crisis" days I realize how messed up I was theologically. I'm far from being the master of my theological domain, but I feel like my feet are now on solid ground.


----------



## PastorSBC (Jan 3, 2009)

Alistair Begg


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 3, 2009)

> when I look back on those "Baptist in Crisis" days I realize how messed up I was theologically



Well, I don't believe it (and your posts gave no such indication) but you'd know best.


----------



## Herald (Jan 3, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> > when I look back on those "Baptist in Crisis" days I realize how messed up I was theologically
> 
> 
> Well, I don't believe it (and your posts gave no such indication) but you'd know best.



Kevin, you _never _know what people are thinking. I have a tendency to come off dogmatic on so many issues. In my world "gray" is not in my color spectrum. It's in my hair, just not in my theology!


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jan 3, 2009)

The Reformed Witness Hour

http://www.cprf.co.uk/audio.htm

Welcome to the home of SolidFood

L.R. Shelton: http://tinyurl.com/4j59j

Henry Mahan: http://tinyurl.com/a4n83w

So much good preaching and sermons online.


----------



## cih1355 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello Martin,

You can listen to the pastor of my church. Below is the link to his sermons.

Welcome to Community Bible Church of Vallejo CA - Sermons Online


----------



## JohnGill (Jan 4, 2009)

Most Free Presbyterian Churches, SermonAudio.com - Ballymena Free Presbyterian Church

John Greer, Dr. Alan Cairns, J. P. Morecraft are good. And of course there is Joel Beeke. One of my favorites. Gregory Barkman is another good one.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 4, 2009)

I always enjoyed Rev Stephen Hamilton from the Free Pres. church. I have many mp3s of his.


----------



## wookie (Jan 4, 2009)

You might want to consider these podcasts as well:


The Sydney Anglicans (I highly recommend that you subscribe to both Sydang:latest and Sydang:classic podcasts. Some of the featured preachers include Mark Dever, Simon Manchester, Tim Keller, J. I. Packer, D. A. Carson, John Woodhouse, Al Stewart, Dominic Steele, Philip Jensen)

The Resurgence (Good stuff here, i.e. talks, lectures, interviews, for pastors, preachers, and ministry workers. Featured speakers include Mark Driscoll, D. A. Carson, Tim Keller, John Piper)

9Marks Audio (Interviews with guests such as D. A. Carson, David Powlison, Phillip Jensen, Kent Hughes, Mark Dever, David Wells, Russell Moore, C.J. Mahaney)


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> I listen regularly to Sproul and the White horse inn.
> I also listen to, Spurgeon, Lloyd Jones, Piper, Macarthur, Zaharias, Ramsden,
> 
> And even though some of them have new radio shows every day and some once a week, because I can listen to sermons and lechtures 3-4 hours every day at work I need some more good names that I can maybe find on sites like onePlaces that I can listen to.
> ...



You really have a very good list there, Martin.

Always, of course, remember no man is perfect, we always have to learn to discern from Scripture. I occassionally listen to a couple teachers such as Dr. J Vernon McGee with an eye toward discerning the dispensationalism and Arminian influenced teaching that broadly dominates today (Dr McGee was a popular preacher here who comes from an almost "classic" fundamentalist background). I try to discern the former a bit with Dr MacArthur, Zacharias, etc. also with their dispensationalism. It does help in engaging people with Bible truth.

You might add Sinclair Ferguson, Ligon Duncan to your list.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 4, 2009)

WHAT? Nobody listed Osteen? 

I never miss White Horse Inn (and subscribe to podcasts from Albert Mohler, John Piper, Dividing Line (James White) John MacArthur, Alistair Begg, Gary Demar, Ravi Zacharias, Mark Driscoll, R.C. Sproul, etc.).


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 4, 2009)

Metropolitan Tabernacle - Online Sermons


----------



## Matthew1034 (Jan 5, 2009)

Apologetics.com has a great podcast - lots of topics, soteriologically Reformed, good discussion about different perspectives (atheist, agnostic, libertine, christian, reformed, world religions, greek philosophers, etc etc) on highly-debated and highly-discussed topics today

The Glorious Reformation

^^ That show really helped me in understanding the 5 points as a whole! Good stuff!

God Bless


----------

